# King Kevins Blackwater Monster!!!



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Heck of a nice bass... What did he weigh?


----------



## glenn (Jul 25, 2010)

I think that is the largest bass I have ever seen out of the water. I just recently started bass fishing this past year and had some good luck last spring up at Hurricane Lake just walking around the banks I caught 9 in two days but the biggest one only weighed 3.5 lbs. I lost one in the grass that would have topped 5 lbs but I just got a good look at him and he threw the hook!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that fish weighed 8 lbs


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's what i call a wall mount. gonna cost ya bout 300, though.

nice bass.... what'd ya catchem on?

jack


----------



## bare bones 24 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yall need to go back and look at King Kevins spring pictures. It's freakin retarded how many HUGE bass he catches on the bed.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG fish!!!

Jim


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

8 lb fish - nice. Look at the size of his fist, it is as big or bigger than his head - typical long lens and fully extended arm. Roland Martin trick to big fish.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice fish! :thumbup: You could catch a hog bass out of a Mud Hole.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*King Kevin*

That is an especially nice fish for the river. King Kevin caught a 14lber this past spring.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

King Kevin....will you return that bass back to us ...were missing one of our brood bass from hatchery pond #16. Thanks Bill/FWC


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

So I guess this 8 pound bass was kept since the pic was taken inside? Nice fish, sure would like to know more of how it took place. Like a good fish story every once in a while.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

this fish was released back into blackwater river


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks dead to me:no:


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I got a serious question. If he releases all these big bass he catches, why doesnt he just take a picture of them when he catches them, and throw em back? Why drag em back to the house? whatever, nice fish. look forward to spring so we can see another 20 just like it...


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

I wish people would stop complaining about whether or not he released the bass or kept it. He said he released it, I mean he does live right on the water, all he has to do is take it out back and put it back in blackwater river. Besides King Kevin caught the fish, not yall, If wants to kill it and grill it he has the right too. I peronally dont care for bass, but to each his own. Good Job Mr. Kevin, I cant wait to see your mount of the 14lber you caught. We need to go striped bass fishing in my boat before long :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Mr. Bill that is a Largemouth not a Stripper!lol..Nice bass Kevin..And Bryan(snakeman) is right


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i have seen some pics of him with fish, some of those fish there were not caught in black water. i wont say where. but i know one pic on here is on a wall at a tackle shop on a lake. and he was using live bait for those who were asking.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

That is a nice bass out of Blackwater. Its a nice catch and I dont want to take anything away from that, but it wouldve been better if you wouldve released her. A couple of photos and measurements would get you an artificial mount for the same money. The problem with removing a fish like that, especially from waters that dont have that many big bass is you take away from the gene pool. All fish do not grow large, its just not in their gene's. Thats why you cant catch a small bass and grow it to world record size, it has to have the gene's to grow. Youve already shown you are a great angler catching her. I have released 13 bass 8-9lbs and 3 10-11lbs. Just one 8 1/2 pounder out of blackwater. Nice catch.:thumbsup:


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

Cut and paste


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Ehh, I can't see that being 8, no way.
Nice fish though. I'd say 4 to 5 maybe...
Anyway for the rivers down here, good fish.


----------

